# ? about 240sx maf...



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

will any maf from the the DOHC KA engine work, or only 95 to 98? 

Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

only 95-98...


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I figured that, i knew i wouldn't be that lucky, i got one today from a 92. i looked at it next to stock, the damn things have the same part number and are the exact same size. i think i just got a back up for emergencies.

Back to the yards...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> I figured that, i knew i wouldn't be that lucky, i got one today from a 92. i looked at it next to stock, the damn things have the same part number and are the exact same size. i think i just got a back up for emergencies.
> 
> Back to the yards...


lol the old 240's MAF is the same as a GA"S?


----------

